# How do i do a water change



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

i know when and how much water to change and all that but how do i actually change out water


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

and... do i leave the fish in the tank when i do it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How big is your tank?


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

it is a 1.66 gal oh and also, it has a light so should i leave on all day or just every once in awhile


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In a tank that small I'd say to do complete water changes once or twice a week. Remember to dechlorinate the water before putting it in the tank.


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

i thought only a complete change in case of emergency


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats for a larger,cycled tank. Ammonia can build up pretty quickly in a small tank so the water needs to be changed pretty often.


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

one more thing how do i actually do the act of changing the water???


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Is the opening large? Like could you just scoop water out with a cup?


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

i could do that but what about the poo in the gravel


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Get a temporary container to put the fish in. Pour some dechlorinated water in it. Put the fish in the container. You can catch him with either the cup he came in or a net. Then empty out all the water from your tank or bowl. Dump the rocks or gravel in a collander that you have bought specifically for this purpose.Rinse gravel or rocks good with hot water. Rinse decorations too, if you have some. Then rinse the bowl or tank good with hot water. You can wipe it out with a few paper towels also. Then rinse again. Put the gravel or rocks and decorations back into the tank or bowl. Pour dechlorinated water back into the tank or bowl. Then put the fish back in. Make sure the water isn't cold.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Ozzy Greyman said:


> i could do that but what about the poo in the gravel


In a tank that size I would just use a turkey baster for normal cleanings. I also wouldn't do complete water changes. Maybe do like 75% 2 times a week, this way the fish can stay in the water and it causes less stress. This is what my fish have gotten use to so they don't mind my hand messing with their tank, but some fish would rather just be taken out. This is just what works for me... eventually you will develop your own process.


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

thanks for all the input but just to check im gonna contact the manufacturer because they say 25% a couple times a week, thanks again for the input!


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

oh! and one more thing Gregor seems to be getting a little more silvery, i dont think it is a big deal because i just got him on saturday...


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Often times bettas gain more color with proper care...


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

ok


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i do this in a 2 gallon

i take out half the water put it in a bucket in my case a pitchure of water and some of that water i put in my old 1/2 gallon tank and then empty out the old water and clean the tank / bowl NO SOAP then put half new watter and then declornoit it and put the the fish in it and thne the old water hope that helped


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

thanks


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

no problem did itt help


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

yeah it reassured me alot about how to change the water and stuff


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

but i clean the rocks / gravel in a strainer strating next time


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Alot of poeple use those they work good.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a 1.5 gallon and I don't do full water changes. I use a gravel cleaner to clean the gravel (obviously) and take out about 50% of the water. And I put my betta in a seperate cup (like the cup he came in, if you don't want to buy a new one). I just fill the cup with water from his tank and then put him in it using a net. That way I don't accidentally suck him up or anything.  Then I add water to the top and put the conditioner (and I also use aquarium salt but it isn't neccessary).


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I suggest removing the fish, and cleaning it out from there


----------



## qweman (Apr 27, 2009)

i would use a small gravel vacuum or a turkey baster.


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

so do i take out all the gravel or just what is on the top


----------



## Curegirl80 (May 1, 2009)

You have to remove everything from the tank, clean it with no soap, dechlorinate your water, and then add your fish. Make sure the temp is right where it was when you took him out.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In a small tank you should remove everything.


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

if i only do a partial water change do i still take out everything???


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't take out stuff for a partial change.


----------

